# Linux & Samba & NFS & Internet



## xloouch (20. August 2003)

Hallo zusammen
Hab ein kleines Problem mit meinem Samba, bzw NFS Server.

Ich will ein kleines Netzwerk aufbauen. Ich habe:

Suse Linux 8.0
Windows XP

Ich will von meiner XP Kiste auf den Server via Samba zugreifen. Geht aber irgendwie nicht. Via SSH Client kann ich ohne Problem darauf zugreifen, ist aber niemals so schnell, wie wenn ich via Samba/NFS darauf zugreifen könnte. Kann mir irgend jemand helfen?

Zudem wollte ich den Server als eine Art Router verwenden. Habe 2 Netzwerkkarte in der Linux Kiste. Eine deffiniert als DHCP Server, die mir die IP-Adresse für die XP Maschiene gibt, die andere soll die IP Adresse vom Provider erhalten. Alles ist eingestellt und funktioniert, nur kann ich nicht von meiner XP-Maschine ins Internet. Muss ich da noch irgend wass einstellen?



Gruss

Xloouch

PS. Danke im voraus


----------



## Christian Fein (20. August 2003)

http://www.adsl4linux.de/howtos/lan/chapter5.php

lässt keine deiner Fragen offen


----------



## xloouch (20. August 2003)

Ich hab kein adsl, sondern bin über fernsehkabel verbunden. das heisst, ich hab kein IP-Up, bzw. IP-down...


----------



## Christian Fein (20. August 2003)

http://www.pl-forum.de/t_netzwerk/routing.html

grüsse


----------



## xloouch (20. August 2003)

und was ist mit dem anderen problem, das ich beschrieben habe?

danke Christian für den link. kann ihn gebrauchen


----------



## xloouch (20. August 2003)

habs jetzt durchgelesen. verstehe nur bahnhof. ist irgendwie schwer beschrieben, oder bin ich einfach zu blöd?!


----------



## Christian Fein (20. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von xloouch _
> *habs jetzt durchgelesen. verstehe nur bahnhof. ist irgendwie schwer beschrieben, oder bin ich einfach zu blöd?! *



Wenn du genauer beschreibst was genau du nicht verstehst kann ich versuchen ob ich dir das nicht erklären kann. 

Aber das ganze Howto von a-z zu erklären, will ich nicht


----------



## xloouch (20. August 2003)

eigentlich will ich nur wissen, wie ich die 2 netzwerkkarten miteinander verbinden kann. die eine ist mit 192.168.0.0/24 als subnetz deklariert. die andere bezieht ihre ip vom modem, welches am tv kabel angeschlossen ist.

wenn ich route -n eingebe erscheint das :

destination              gateway       genmask                 flags  metric  ref   use iface
255.255.255.255   0.0.0.0          255.255.255.255   UH      0           0      0      eth0
192.168.0.0             0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0         U        0           0      0      eth0



Nun eth0 ist die netzwerkadresse, welche den dhcp server laufen hat. eth1 ist im moment gar nicht angeschlossen, da ich mit meinem xp rechner im netz bin. 

wie mache ich es jetzt, das ich die 2 Netze aufeinander routen kann?
die IP adresse am eth1 wird mir, wie oben erwähnt vom modem zugespielt...

ich hoffe, dies ist genügend gut erklährt...


----------



## hulmel (20. August 2003)

Fast die selbe Konfiguration wie bei mir. Du kannst IP-Weiterleitung  (IP-Forwarding) im YaST unter Netzwerk einschalten.
Ich nehme für das lieber einen Proxy (Squid), ist sicherer für Windows.


----------



## hulmel (20. August 2003)

Hätte ich beinahe überlesen: Sambaproblem
Ich hab mal eine Beispiel-smb.conf unter http://www.hulmel.de/smb.conf abgelegt.
Oder schau mal unter http://sg.samba.org/samba/docs/man/smb.conf.5.html nach, die komplette man-page.


----------



## xloouch (20. August 2003)

nur noch ne frage. bei jast nur die IP Adresse eingeben und es ?


----------



## hulmel (20. August 2003)

YaST -> Netzwerk/Basis -> Konfiguration der Netzwerkkarte (Ändern) -> Routing -> IP-Weiterleitung aktivieren.
Oder hab' ich die Frage flahcs verstanden?


----------



## xloouch (21. August 2003)

sorry. aber diese option hab ich nirgends. habs über yast2 im eingabe modus probiert. dort ist auch nichts.. dieses startet, wenn ich yast eingabe...


----------



## Christian Fein (21. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von xloouch _
> *
> Nun eth0 ist die netzwerkadresse, welche den dhcp server laufen hat. eth1 ist im moment gar nicht angeschlossen, da ich mit meinem xp rechner im netz bin.
> *



Genau das steht schritt für schritt in dem Howto erklärt.

Les einfach den Theoretischen Part und führe dann 5.1.2 durch.
Du musst um dieses Howto auszuführen nicht alles verstehen, ist ein wenig kompliziert.
Aber dennoch. 

Die ip-up.local usw kannst du fast copy & paste von dem 'Howto übernehmen. Wenn deine netzwerkkarten zudem noch richtig installiert sind

man ifconfig

dann funktioniert das ohne probleme.


----------



## xloouch (21. August 2003)

ich meinte bezüglich des 2. links, den du mir gegeben hast. mit dem ersten kann ich ja nichts anfangen, wegen meiner leitung ins netz


----------



## Christian Fein (21. August 2003)

Stimmt mein Fehler.

Du hast doch einen Gateway zugewiesen bekommen oder? 
Sorry ich habe keine Ahnung wie genau das bei den Stromnetzen
läuft.


----------



## xloouch (21. August 2003)

also. ich kriege meinen gateway vom modem her zugewiesen. dieser wird ja auf dem server gespeichert. nun muss ich irgendwie die 2 netzwerkkarten miteinander  "verbinden", damit ich ne verbindung von meinem xp-rechner auf die 2. netzwerkkarte im server kriege. ist das richtig so?


----------



## hulmel (21. August 2003)

/etc/sysconfig/sysctl
Dort solle "IP_FORWARD=no" drin stehen. Einfach mal auf "yes" setzen und rebooten.


----------



## xloouch (27. August 2003)

*Probleme mit Samba*

Hallo.. Also nun komme ich zu einem weiteren Problem. Und zwar ist das Samba. Hab in installiert, unter Webmin läuft er, hab alles installiert, wie es sollte, nur kriege ich keine Verbindung mit meinem PC (XP). Wieso nicht?
Muss ich für den Rechner (Rechnername: stdgnadirap) auch einen eigenen login machen auf der linuxmaschine, oder was sonst? Hab zudem ein log-on-script geschrieben, in der smb.conf auch an der richtigen stelle eingetragen aber dieses startet auch nicht.

Wenn ich mich meinem PC über Explorer/Netzwerklaufwerk verbinen gehe, finde ich den Server, aber keine Freigegebenen Partitionen.. wieso eigentlich? habe in der smb.conf die Workgroup als Tux-Net angegeben auf meinem PC auch, aber er findet diese nicht und gibt sie als unbekannt preis, wenn ich vorgehe, wie oben erwähnt.. Will das nun endlich zum laufen bringen.. 

Ich danke euch, für eure hilfe im voraus

PS. Die ganzen tutorials haben mir nicht gross weitergeholfen...


----------



## hulmel (27. August 2003)

Der nmb ist der "Nameservice" für Samba. Evtl ist der nicht gestartet. Kennung und PW sollten auf beiden Rechnern identisch sein, müssen aber nicht.
Ein smbuser sollte schon angelegt sein.
Zum testen Deiner Konfiguration kannst Du testparm nutzen.


----------



## xloouch (28. August 2003)

wie meinst du das mit kennung? kennung = login name, oder kennung = pc name?

Ich habe auf dem Server und auf dem pc den user "gnadirap" mit dem gleichen passwort. aber das geht  irgendwie nicht...

mit testparm ist kein fehler aufgetreten


----------



## hulmel (28. August 2003)

Kennung = Login (name). Hast Du den Benutzer auch Samba bekanntgegeben (smbpasswd)?


----------



## xloouch (28. August 2003)

jep. sicherlich... hab alle logins, ausser root, usw. freigegeben in der smbpasswd.  jetzt hab ich auch noch nen user erstellt mit dem namen des pc's erstellt...vielleicht gehts jetzt ja...


----------



## xloouch (31. August 2003)

Hey.. der samba-server  einfach nicht.. kann nur per ssh auf meinen server zugreifen.. weiss aber nicht wieso? könnte mir jemand weiterhelfen bitte?


----------



## hulmel (1. September 2003)

Die Glaskugel liegt mir eigentlich nicht so sehr, aber ich tippe mal auf einen flasch konfigurierten Paketfilter(Firewall)...


----------



## xloouch (2. September 2003)

hm.. verstehs nicht.. hab die firewall gar nicht laufen.. hm....


----------



## hulmel (2. September 2003)

Könnte auch der "interfaces" Eintrag in der smb.conf sein. Mal auskommentieren.


----------



## xloouch (3. September 2003)

hab keinen eintrag mit interfaces in der smb.conf.. tja.. was jetzt?


----------



## xloouch (4. September 2003)

hab jetzt mal die log dateien geprüft. danach sollte der smb server ohne probleme laufen. die nmdb log datei ist auch in ordnung. keine fehlermeldung...


----------



## xloouch (4. September 2003)

hey jungs.. es hat funktioniert.. danke für eure hilfe


----------

